# New Etae products "pure garbage" !



## kgard7777 (Feb 21, 2009)

I made the caramel treatment at home like many of you and loved it. Well the makers of it( Etae) has a new line that promises better results than the caramel treatment. Also in shorter time. 
Well I should of known that a shampoo and a conditioner could not take the place of a prepoo mixed with honey, molasses, wheat germ ( caramel treatment). But I ordered the new products last week anyway. I must say this is the worst shampoo and conditioner I have ever used in my life! Very drying to say the least and it actually made my hair worse! This goes to show, if ain't broke why fix it? They phased out the caramel treatment and made this garbage instead. Not only that its expensive! I paid 25 for the shampoo and 20.50 for the conditioner. and then 10 bucks shipping.

Sorry ladies I needed to vent.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the review. now i don't need to try out any of their products.


----------



## kgard7777 (Feb 21, 2009)

No problem.. but I would suggest a home version of the caramel treatment. It works wonders!


----------



## Urban (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never used their products, but to be fair, I think they phased out the caramel treatment because everyone started making it at home. No business can survive when that starts to happen


----------



## Allandra (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews - I am not surprized.


----------



## Mystic (May 12, 2009)

I am not surprised.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 12, 2009)

Better to make your own. Sorry they got your money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> No problem.. but I would suggest a home version of the caramel treatment. It works wonders!


 
You are right.  The Homemade Version of the Carmel Treatment is extremely good with good results.  Great Make it Yourself At Home Product


----------



## alopeciagrl (May 12, 2009)

Urban said:


> I've never used their products, but to be fair, I think they phased out the caramel treatment because everyone started making it at home. No business can survive when that starts to happen


 
I thought the same thing too however being from Philly people were still in the hair stores trying to buy the caramel. 

The store owners did say people were reporting their hair was falling out. Completely crap they just didn't know how to use it.

I really can't believe Etae allowed people to tell them there product was no good...IT REALLY WORKS!!! I wonder if they still use it in the salon amongst their customers


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> I thought the same thing too however being from Philly people were still in the hair stores trying to buy the caramel.
> 
> The store owners did say people were reporting their hair was falling out. Completely crap they just didn't know how to use it.
> 
> I really can't believe Etae allowed people to tell them there product was no good...IT REALLY WORKS!!! I wonder if they still use it in the salon amongst their customers


 

Wow!!!! Fall out?

I have been using caramel - then the homemade version for 3 yrs now...
I don't straighten often - so I am not sure how it works in that regard. I do know - that MY homemade version works. I am looking for moisture.

The new stuff... Who knows.

I read on her site that - "your hair has to be really really  trained for the results you see on her site.

Hmmmmmlachen:
That did it fer me. This again - is no miracle treat. Over time - With heat styles - your hair will loosen up anyways.


----------

